# Clubman S - same Mini feel, just better?



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

When I first read about the Clubman I scoffed. I saw one at the autoshow last year and again thought it was a mistake.

Well, times change, circumstances dictate adaptability and I drove a Clubman S today. Visually from the driver's seat it doesn't seem that off until you:

1. Glance in the mirror and it seems the back goes on forever
2. Turn and your peripheral vision catches the side windows but not the C pillar
3. Notice in the mirror a little line dividing rear visibility.

Now the drive felt different. But in a good way. This thing felt smooth. Really smooth. My wife hates my Cooper S' rough ride and busy nature. I'm not sure how this little adjustment can make such a difference. The test car and my car both have the sport suspension and 17s, so definitely wasn't a different suspension (unless something changed for 08?).

In corners the car felt...more predictable? Huh? The slightly longer wheelbase and extra weight instilled me with a feeling that the back would not flip-around but rather I could more smoothly control the body roll and weight transfers. It's not as flingable in corners but it is more driver and passenger friendly in corners.

Yes, the turbo feels a bit underpowered compared to the normal Mini Cooper S but then again I don't even like how my Cooper S feels with a passenger. I'm picky. So the power feels a bit down with the Clubman's added weight but still it wasn't bad. 

And the backseat, wow. I love the added door (mostly because this would make tossing an infant seat back there a snap!). Ingress and egress from the back is great now

Overall, I think I like it more than my Cooper S. Weird, eh?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I haven't driven one. But I can understand how the slightly longer wheelbase could smooth out the ride considerably, and allow more obvious signals to the driver wrt weight transfer.

The rear visibility thing (with that "little" line) wasn't a big deal?

I can see how it would be more practical and comfortable. I personally think it's way less attractive visually, but that's an easy trade off when it's the difference between being able to drive a MINI and not being able to drive one.

Have you driven any of the other cars on your possibilities list yet?


----------



## DevExpert (Sep 6, 2003)

I have driven the Clubman S and did not think it was as good as the Cooper S. Not even close. It was leaning more in the corners and was not as tossable. For me it was not fun. All downsides of Mini are there but fun is not so whats the point?

In my opinion I'd rather have the 3-series if you need additional space. Clubman to me, is not what DNA of Mini is, but... That's just my opinion. Many people disagree and buy it and is wonderful car and choice for them.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Plaz, I looked at but didn't drive the Jetta wagon - no TDI or 2.0Ts on lots yet. The trunk on that thing is huge - 32 cubic feet. That may be too large of a car for us. The stroller we wanted to use will fit in my Cooper S, so I'm not concerned too much about space. 

Dev, to each his own. The e90 3 series actually doesn't offer much space, it's not really very configurable and it gets lousy gas mileage compared to a Mini (at a cost of about $750 extra per year). At 3350 lbs it's also 500 lbs heavier than the Clubman and a noticeable 2 feet longer. With features I want (xenons, comfort access, sport, heated seats and metallic paint) it comes out to 33k via ED so it's 5k more than the Clubman I built out and offers worse resale. 

Additionally - and the biggest deal - the 3 series just isn't a fun car to drive, for me. I had a 2006 330i picked up via ED and drove it through Europe (Autbahn, Alps, Southern France, etc). If there's a more boring car at 140+, I can't think of it. 

So it will cost me 5k more upfront, cost me $750 more to operate, isn't as much fun, has limited storage options, and it will depreciate faster. What's the upside? RWD and the inline 6. I miss RWD but not enough to go back to such a boring car.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

We have a new Clubman S and love it. Our best friends have a "standard" Mini so I've driven both. As for cornering and acceleration it's a wash for me, all just different driver, tire and wheel combos (And I'm a 10 time track guy, so I may know a little bit about what I'm talking about...we will lose the run-flats ASAP though). The Clubman is definately a better highway car due to the extra wheelbase/weight. As for the increased room and the 3rd door...god bless em'! They built a Mini which could be a family's only car and not just a second car...which is the way I looked at them until the Clubman came out. We can get the two big suitcases we usually travel with in the 330 in it w/o putting the seats down and still put two people in the back comfortably. What's to complain about?


----------

